# Nutritious & Creative Dog Treat Ideas & Recipes



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

Really nutritious and creative treats for your dogs. It’s brilliant.


https://www.rover.com/blog/tag/recipes/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2018)

My daughter makes these for her dogs on special occasions like Birthdays and Christmas, it's fun for her and a little change for them .... they're always excited to get treats


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> My daughter makes these for her dogs on special occasions like Birthdays and Christmas, it's fun for her and a little change for them .... they're always excited to get treats



Thats so sweet hollydolly. There’s so many great ideas in one link that I thought it would be great for  future reference. 
Everyone in this family is spoiled including our dogs and I sometimes make them specialty treats. I don’t do it often because dogs digestion is somewhat sensitive to sudden changes in food but some of these ideas sure are cute and creative. I really like the creativity part.


----------

